# garmin nuvi differences



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Can someone explain the differences in garmin nuvis. Been looking at the 200, 205 and 265, 255's. What are the main diferences. Thx.


----------



## Flyhack (Jul 12, 2009)

205 base GPS regional maps
255 full maps. Turn by turn voice directions with street names
265 Same except blue tooth hands free phone and fm reciever for traffic.

any "W" designation means widescreen.


----------

